
Eric Schmidt, Google CEO, explains the difference between Web 2.0 and Web 3.0 - nickb
http://youtube.com/watch?v=T0QJmmdw3b0
======
SwellJoe
The most convincing part of his statement is "works everywhere, from PC to
mobile device". I think that's where we'll see a marked divergence between 2.0
and 3.0. There's a few bits and pieces of it happening already, with Twitter
and the Google Maps and gmail, etc. As the devices get closer to the
capabilities of a "real" browser, and developer begin to pay more attention to
those ~8 billion devices, a whole new world will open up.

